# Fishing/working cold weather bibs



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, just how my luck goes, need to get some new cold weather gear. I was hoping that my Carhart bibs would last till the spring so I could replace them with a possible clearance pair but they zippers are shot and not worth replacing.

Soo, now it is time to get some new duds for working in and cold weather fishing. I was hoping to hear some suggestions other than the Carhart or walls that may fit my needs before I go out and drop money on them.

Thanks


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought me a pair of the dickies insulated bibs 2 years ago. I have fished a ton in them and never been cold. I got mine from IFA. Plus they were about 30 bucks cheaper than carhartt ones.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I forget the brand name, but I got some at IFA that were only $60 (tax included). They've been good so far!


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I also just bought some Dickies bibs this winter, and they have been very warm. They are black with black linning and the insulation goes clear up in the bib part. Bought them at Murdocks.. much like IFE. About 35 dollars less than carhart. They also zip clear to hip, which is a plus for me.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Dickies - they are cheaper and do just as good as a job.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Great info folks and thanks. I will go to the IFE off 12th street in Ogden I believe and check out the dickies brand. I have been true blue Carhart or walls for years but man oh man have they gone up in price since my last purchase.


----------

